# Samsung Staron



## Droogs (25 Nov 2018)

Has anyone used this stuff? considering using some as the top for a new router table I intend to make for the Triton I got at Harrogate. Would appreciate any feedback about workability and durability in use.


----------



## Jack_the_Lad (9 Dec 2018)

I've installed Starron worktops. It's effectively just like Corian, maybe a tad softer, but not that noticeable. Reasonably durable as a servery counter material in a motorway restaurant


----------



## Distinterior (9 Dec 2018)

I fabricate and fit Corian quite a bit. As a material, it is quite flexible in its 12mm standard thickness. Using it as a surface for your Router table will possibly be durable enough, but you will need to make it rigid especially when you hang a Router from it otherwise it will probably sag....

Cutting & machining it is pretty straightforward with TC blades and router cutters.

I cant speak for Samsung Staron, but the sheet thickness of Corian can vary a bit, even within the same sheet.
It's worth bearing in mind though if you decide to try any Solid Surface for this particular application.


----------

